# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Good Place to tarvel

## jordan12

The Best place to travel for visit...........................

----------


## darrenpete

Gulmarg is a best known tourist destination located in Baramula district of Jammu and Kashmir. Word Gulmarg literally means the meadow of flowers. Gulmarg travel is the stuff dreams are made of. Stupendous natural beauty along with some of the best of winter adventure sports in India leave one craving for more. Beautiful landscape of Gulmarg with exotic sight scenes presents a wonderful view for tourists. Cup shaped green meadow located inside Gulmarg presents a real feast for visitor's eyes. Come, take a look at some of the awaiting you when you travel to Gulmarg tourist places. It is one among the favorite destinations of adventure seekers.

----------


## mousumi907

I would best recommend the island of Bali in Indonesia for your travel destination. I'm sure you would enjoy a luxury pampering and relaxation on a private space in Bali.

----------


## sharjeel

Author Ayn Rand once wrote, "I would give the greatest sunset in the world for one sight of New York's skyline." Many disagree with her politics, but her sentiment for the Big Apple is widely shared. America's most populous city hosts infinite urban adventures.

----------


## tranzysmitha

many places you can move around the world if you want to go usa than in usa many places like new York , Orlando in Florida , San Francisco  , California , Houston city  many places is you can spend your time or vacation.

----------


## sharjeel

Fixate on California. There is such a great amount of to see in the state from the vacation spots to the mountains to the deserts. Bunches of event congregations, attractions, National Parks, and places to see before you pass on. You can use numerous years here and not see everything. 

San Diego is one of the nicest urban communities in the nation. It's a major visitor terminus and there are huge amounts of things to do. With 70 miles of delightful shores, incalculable parks and enclosures, major association brandishes, portions of greens, class galleries, Tony Award winning theater, incredible food, best climate in the nation, high tech industry, major colleges, and the best zoo on the planet, its my decision as The spot to live and play in the Usa. 

Some must see attractions are the planet extremely popular Zoo, Sea World, and Balboa Park. Regarded as the "Smithsonian of the West" Balboa Park is the biggest urban social stop in the nation. You can get a recreation center travel permit which permits you section to twelve storehouses and the zoo. 

Different attractions in the recreation center are the Air and Space Museum, Ruben H. Armada Science Center and Imax theater, the Natural History Museum, the Museum of Man, the Automotive Museum, the Old Globe Theatre, the Hall of Champions, the Botanical Gardens, and the biggest open air pipe organ on the planet (free shows on Sunday). 


La Jolla offers extraordinary sees, incredible surfing, incredible sustenance, extraordinary theater, and extraordinary shopping. 

Look at the surfers at significant Windansea Beach. At flat tide you can go out onto the tide pools. Stroll along the Cove and look at the holes. Visit the Museum of Contemporary Art. Take a walk around Prospect St and look at the shops, exhibitions, and have some legitimate Mexican sustenance at Alfonso's. At that point head to the Birch Aquarium at The Scripps Institution of Oceanography. It has a fantastic perspective of the feigns over the Pacific Ocean. The Tony honor winning La Jolla Playhouse is found close-by on the yard of Ucsd. For a couple of chuckles around evening time, The Comedy Store is on Pearl St.

----------


## rithuram

Goa is a abundant blooming tourist destination in south western India. This place is famous for Beaches. The array of fabulous beaches in this state make it lovingly called as land of beaches and the beaches capital of India.

----------


## laurap

Many tourists choose to visit Agra on a whistle-stop day trip  made possible by the excellent train services from Delhi. However, Agras attractions are much more than can be seen in a day, and if you have the time you can enjoy several days sightseeing with side trips to Fatehpur Sikri and Mathura. The best time to visit Agra is during the winter season between November and March when the weather is at its best. The city has a lively but chaotic chowk and plenty of places to stay and eat.

----------


## cameronriley62

There are so many great places to travel but if you are in Asia, I would suggest Boracay Island in the Philippines.

----------


## baneyanny

> The Best place to travel for visit...........................


Its depend on you...but One of my favourite place is Singapore....  :Smile:

----------


## lesliystewart

Brazil is one of the most beautiful and fifth largest countries in the world. Its good destination for travelling because of their amazing travel places like Christ the Redeemer, Sugarloaf Mountain, Fernando de Noronha, Amazon river, many luxury resort, hotels which given best services and facility to tourist.

----------


## robert

The best vacation location for me is non-urban Punjab during summer time.I bet it is awesome .Just try once 
I don't know why people prevent Punjab in summer time but I can say it is one of the great travel and leisure in Punjab during summer time and place is basically Towns .All villages are linked with dark top streets and the way punjab villages are so eye-catching with punjabi individuals music in the air ,farmers are planting ,the audio of tructers & Trolly and and the beautiffull greeneries of village items distance after kilometers providing a relaxing impact on your thoughts .Last but not that one of the unusual sundown among greeneries ,through the crossleged plants gives your sight a unique really like for Punjab town .Dont ignore to have a cup of lassi in side while viewing sundown .and the sluggish white-colored storks going to their home charping a audio of dynamics in your thoughts...I don't know why punjab travel and leisure is not advertising such non-urban punjab pleasure instead of all populated places

----------


## travelinstyle

I recommend the beautiful islands of The Philippines. You can choose from Boracay, El Nido, Amanpulo, Ilocos, Caramoan, Pearl Farm, Guimaras and the list goes on... Once you visit, you'll be craving for more and will be back! 

Cheers!

----------


## ajmrer07

varanasi is also excellent..the views of ice crowned mountain looks really a fantastic dreamland..

----------


## crabiajohan

Orlando is a wonderful city to plan your vacations. Orlando is high on natural beauty, a sunny climate and tops of places for fun and enjoyment, and that is makes it a popular tourist destination.
Quality Suites lake buena vista

----------


## searchnmeet

So many places in the world for traveling, if i got money then i will go all over world.

----------


## cathytreat

Kulu,manali or switzerland

----------


## margaretcogburn

I would like to travel new York which is my favorite place ever.

----------


## amisha

There are many beautiful places to travel around the world. you may add following destination in your bucket list.

Prague - it is the capital of the Czech Republic and it also known as "the City of a Hundred Spires".
Bagan - it is one of the ancient city in World located in Burma (myanmar)
Abu Dhabi - Capital of United Arab Emirates and One of the most beautiful travel destinations
hawaii - Most Beautiful islands.

I hope this can help you. Cheers Enjoy The Trip...

----------


## AmyJones

I dream about travel to abu dhabi. It must be beautiful place. Prague, Bratislava and Berlin - in Europe, NYC and California in USA and Bangkok - Asia!

----------


## Mahesh-Yadav

> The Best place to travel for visit...........................


hey jordan,
That's really nice that you are quite interested in knowing the places to visit, but where are you exactly interested so that anyone out here can exactly point out the destinations
and then you can choose it accordingly

----------


## StevenBrown

If you like arabic culture I will recommend you Morocco and Turkey. In particular Morocco is perfect destination of a travel. When you decide to go there, you must visit Marrakesh and Fez, atmosphere of these places is godlike!

----------


## Travelicious

It is so hard to pick one favourite place to travel to don't you think? There are so many. My favourite destination, if pressed, is perhaps the tuscany.

----------


## davidsmith36

Darjeeling is best place to visit

----------


## Nehal121

Dubai is best place to travel....

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

Sayulita Beach, Mexico is the best place to travel. Enjoy vacations & water sports activity here. I would like recommend this place.

----------


## martinsimmons748

Rome is a 1 in World's Best Places to Visit.

----------


## Sobhana123

hii.  I like travelling in  good places but  i don,t now that is good place please tell me.thank you.

----------

